# Horrible experience



## janail (Sep 2, 2011)

Kiaya and I have just had a horrible experience on our morning walk. I take her to our local green for a run. It's surrounded by 1 busy road and three quiet ones. She's very well behaved off lead and I don't need to worry about her UNLESS there are other dogs about. She still isn't happy about playing with other dogs and most owners respect this and call their dogs back if it's obvious that she's unhappy.

Unfortunately there is a bloke with two dogs who insist on pestering her . They don't recognise the signals that she is giving and their owner just leaves them to it. If I see them I now put her on an extending lead as she once bolted off the green. Yesterday I gave him warning that I can't guarantee that she won't try and bite if they keep pushing her (I'm fairly confident that she wouldn't but I really wouldn't blame her if she did) and he did put them on a lead.

He was there again this morning so we stayed well away but they came running over and just wouldn't leave her alone. Her tail was touching her tummy and she kept trying to run away. When he finally came across I said that they were making her frightened and they weren't recognising that she doesn't want to play. His response was that she was a miserable b----d and shouldn't be there if she wouldn't play. I'm afraid that I lost my rag and said that he was the b-----d and needed to attend training classes and gain some control over his dogs. One of them followed me to the edge of the green yesterday. He shouts their names continuosly but there's never any instruction. Anyway, it all got pretty nasty with me giving him as much back At one point Kiaya was running round his legs (trying to get away from his dogs) and he got all tangled up in the lead. I must admit that I did nothing to help him out and that bit is pretty funny now I'm looking back on it.

It all finished off with him swearing continually and telling me not to return etc. I told him that I would be back and that if he valued his dogs then he needed to keep them under control because they may well end up under a car if they insist on following us. 

Sorry about the rant but I feel better now.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

What an irresponsible, rude and selfish owner! Unfortunately there are a few of them around, there are one or two on our local dog walking field who just do not understand the need to give puppies a positive experience and that what is play for some dogs is frightening for others. Fortunately they tend to go on at regular times, so I can usually choose to go on when they aren't there.

It certainly sounds as though the dogs you met have missed out on socialisation, and need some training, actually, more to the point, the owner needs some training.


----------



## redecoffee (Dec 3, 2012)

Why not take your puppy to socialisation classes at your local vet?
If you haven't socialised your puppy, you WILL run into dogs like that, it is guaranteed. Regardless of how well looked after etc other dogs are this can still happen so socialising your puppy so that they will know not to be scared will be a lot more useful than anything else you can do about this scenario.

Under no circumstances can you guarantee who you will run into on public property so should be ready to face them unless on private property.


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

This is exactly what happened to our pup a couple of weeks ago when we were at Tatton Park. We saw a rather large Great Dane approaching and it ran at us and Lucy who was off lead. Her body language said that she was clearly frightened - tail between her legs etc. The Dane stood right over her and she was on her back submitting. The owner of the GD could not call it back, said it was playing and seemed to think it was our problem! Lucy did actually manage to wriggle out of the dogs legs and came back to the whistle. 

I think all dog owners have a responsibility to acknowledge that younger and smaller dogs do need socialisation with other dogs but in a responsible manner. I totally understand the situation you were in.


----------



## janail (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you for your advice Redecoffee but unfortunately classes have had limited affect on her nervousness around other dogs.

Kiaya is now 18 months old and has been encouraged to socialise from her first day with us. We have been on many training courses including one specifically for this problem. She is a lot better than she used to be and can put up with one dog now (she's even, on the odd occasion, initiated play) but not two.

I don't object to dogs coming over to say hello but I do object to the same dogs basically hounding Kiaya on a regular basis. I don't blame the dogs but I do blame the owner. This guy starts walking towards us even when I change course to try and put distance between us. I can go weeks without seeing him but this week he's been there every day. 

Unfortunately I can't alter the timing of our morning walk and she doesn't get rid of any energy by just walking round the block. I could exercise her in our back garden but then she would never learn how to interact successfully with other dogs.


----------



## redecoffee (Dec 3, 2012)

Perhaps arrange to go to a cockapoo meet from this forum as it will be a chance for your dog to learn that there are a lot of well-tempered dogs out there and might help. Were they attacked as a young puppy or something?


----------



## NikkiB (Jan 16, 2013)

We also have same problem with some owners over our local park. They seem to think it's just they're dog having fun and it's ok. even though they're not biting they have to understand that some other dogs find this really distressing and to get control over they're dog. Samson is very nervous around other dogs. We do lots of socialising and he has one or two best friend dogs who he adores playing with, but whenever he comes across another dog he doesn't know he becomes timid until he knows they are ok. He can't stand boisterous dogs no matter how much socializing i do! It's just not his nature.
I hope you are feeling ok now. I'm sure you were really upset.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

redecoffee; said:


> Under no circumstances can you guarantee who you will run into on public property so should be ready to face them unless on private property.


Which is exactly the reason as owners we need to be in control of our own dogs, so that when necessary we can call them back, or at least retrieve them if their attentions are unwanted by other dogs and owners. You are right, we cannot control who we will meet on public property, and therefore we should consider our own dogs and their actions equally as much as we might consider others. 

My 2 dogs are friendly and Meadow, at 8- 9 months and adolescent, can be exuberant in her greeting and interactions - we are working on improving her behaviour. I see it as my responsibility to ensure that her exuberance does not create a problem for other dogs and their owners, and I appreciate the same consideration in return. For the most part the people we meet are considerate - the guy that Janail met was not.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I've got to agree that sometimes this nervousness is just part of the dog's character and something we have to learn to work with. Honey is nervy too but in different ways. She is fine with people and dogs, even huge ones!, but generally walks around indoors with her tail between her legs as she is indoor noise phobic. We live in a noisy house too so you'd think she'd have got used to it by now but at 8 months, it's still there and we just ignore her and let her get on with it as there are too many noises to try and work with! x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max is nervous of other dogs too. He likes to approach them slowly and cautiously. If he is allowed to work it out he is fine. If he is overwhelmed it's a whole new ball game. He never snaps or bites.....just hides behind me.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Afraid I have a boy who bounds over to say hello to every other dog and is still learning that not all others want to play, he is starting to read signals though and if I can see the other dog is not happy I immediately get him away or put him on his lead, shame the person you met was so unreasonable, its really not fair. Good luck, do you have any other dog owners with dogs she is comfortable with that you could arrange to meet up and walk with? I know its not easy if you have to stick to a certain time.


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

I have the same at DB1 above... Millie just bounds over regardless... she comes back on call but the minute shes sees ano dog she gets so excited and wants to play. Ive been lucky so far that any dogs she approaches, their owners have either got close to their own dog (as one did tonight because she wasnt sure hers would snap) or others that must be confident their dog wont react badly. It is nerve racking at times for me and lately I have been a little worried so I am constantly watching for other dogs approaching. x


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

that is ok dear you can rant all you want ,,that is what we are her for. it must be very hard to put up with people like that,i walk with a cane some time so .I don't think I would do so well in that environment ,LOL .i'm afraid I would have to swat the grouch LOL.that is why I like my back yard it is big enough for ginger to do her doddle dash and not get into any trouble


----------



## janail (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions and stories about your own dogs. I'm coming to the conclusion that it's a part of her personality that we are just going to have to accept. She loves children as well as adults so we have no worries there.

Unfortunately I met the bloke from yesterday again today. He was leaving the field as I was going on. I stood aside to let him pass and as he did so he said to his dogs. "keep away from her, the bitch" Don't know whether he was referring to me , Kiaya or both. Anyway I carried onto the field and let Kiaya off the lead. She ran around a bit and we did a bit of recall training. Suddenly I saw this bloke on the field again (why did he return?) so I put Kiaya back on her lead. I watched him go up to a couple who had two dogs on leads and he just let his run around them. I don't know whether they said anything but he put his dogs back on their leads. I decided to head for home and I clocked him following behind me. He never leaves the field through the exit that I do.I sprinted up the steps and scarpered down a snicket, continually looking behind to make sure he wasn't following me home. I've decided that if he does anything like that again I'm phoning our local police.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Scary.
Look after yourself, there are some strange people around.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

what you need to do is get you a really big German shepherd, and walk him over there and say to him ,,hey bitch what you got to say now Haa Haa.a few years back I had a Belgium shepherd.that was big .and he was a big pussy-cat. but when we walked you could see the people just backing up.and he wouldn't have hurt a soul .he used to play with all the kid on the street and the used to ride him


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Do you know anything about him, like what car he drives. 


It's one thing the be a bit rude to other owners but it sounds like he is deliberately trying to intimidate you. If possible get a photo of him on your phone, even from a distance so you have something to show the police, if he makes you uncomfortable again by fallowing you, or it may work as a diterant. my wee brother was having bother from a boy in our aria who is like 14 and my wee brother is 9. after one insadent she to a photo of him and his palls, this seems to have stopped them bothering him. 

talk to other people in the park asking if they know of him. People get a reputation very easily and dog walkers all talk about each other. Good and bad.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

that is a very good idea, to get a few photos on your cell phone or even a video...in the park and if possible when he is following you home .you have to be so careful now a days.it seem that more and more people are hurting people .we have no sense of values any more .people just do as they dam please and screw you .it is really very sad that the world is going down hill .hope you have good luck .


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

What horrible experience for you.Like humans all dogs are different and they dont all like playing with strange dogs especially if they come charging over,it can be scary for them.I have been a dog walker for 9 years and have found there is always at least one irresponsible dog owner i meet on every walk.Most of my dogs love to play with other dogs but i always shout over and ask if their dog will be ok with my lot running over to play because running over to a nervous dog can have disasterous consequences. xxx


----------



## janail (Sep 2, 2011)

Had my phone at the ready this morning but didn't need it. I passed by him on the road and he didn't speak, nor did he come on to the field.

Kiaya took full advantage of being off her lead and ran straight into a horrible, smelly puddle. She was covered in muck and it was straight into the bath when we got home. Don't you love em.


----------

